# W-lan Bridge WET54G und i werd narrisch!



## splatterjoe (3. Mai 2004)

Ich schaffe es einfach nicht die Bridge meines Freundes anzupingen!
Habe ein laufendes w-lan netzwerk und mein Freund auch.
jetzt wollten wir diese 2 zusammenlegen mittels 2 WET54G.
soweit alles ok, wir "sehen" die Bridges wen wir auf sitesurvey klicken aber wir können uns weder anpingen oder sonstiges 
Bin am verzweifeln.....


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (3. Mai 2004)

Hi splatterjoe,

habt ihr sichergestellt das die Bridge ICMP (*I*nternet *C*ontrol *M*essage *P*rotocol) nicht blockiert? Das Programm "PING" benutzt das ICMP Protokoll um eine einfache Abfrage zu starten. (Echo Request_(ICMP 8)_ / Echo Reply _(ICMP 0)_). Diese werden aus Sicherheitsgründen bei vielen Firewalls deaktiviert.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## splatterjoe (3. Mai 2004)

Hm, wie stelle ich das fest?
Danke erstmal für die Antwort!


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (4. Mai 2004)

Am besten du schlägst im Benutzerhandbuch nach, ob diese Einstellungen als "Standard" eingetragen sind. 
In den meisten Fällen kann man diese Einstellungen über ein Webinterface oder über einen Telnet Zugang ein- odrer ausschalten.


----------



## splatterjoe (4. Mai 2004)

Danke Daniel aber ich kann das nirgends finden.
Aussedem stamme ich aus einer Zeit wo English gerade erst in den Schulen langsam gelernt wurde!


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (4. Mai 2004)

Kannst du vielleicht mal die IP Einstellungen deines Netzwerkes aufschreiben? 
Also IP und MAC Adresse der beiden W-Lan "Bridges" sowie eurer Computer.


----------



## splatterjoe (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo noch nochmal 
Also die Ip meines Pc´s ist 192.168.0.1 sub wie auf allen auch 255.255.255.0, Gateway keiner.
Daran hängt ein Netgear WGR 614 V 2 dessen Ip ist 192.168.0.10,
daran hängt die bridge mit Ip 192.168.0.8 , Gateway 192.168.0.1!
bei Pc 2 alles wie gehabt nur auf 30iger Ip, also .0.30 der pc, 0.31 der Linksys
BEFW11S4 pc+router Gateway wie oben, die Bridge hat die Ip 192.168.0.33
Gateway auf anraten vom Support 192.168.0.8 also die ip der anderen bridge!
Mac Adresse der Bridges ändert sich nach jeder aktualisierung!(?)


----------



## splatterjoe (5. Mai 2004)

Keinen Tipp für mich?


----------



## splatterjoe (5. Mai 2004)

Hi gothic!
Sorry ich versuche es besser!

PC1 IP 192.168.0.30->-BEFW11S4 IP 192.168.0.31->-WET54G IP 192.168.0.33 Gateway 192.168.0.1 ->-Antenne ! Alle Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0

PC2 IP 192.168.0.1 kein Gateway->-NETGEAR WGR 614 V 2 IP 192.168.0.10 Gateway 192.168.0.1->-WET54G IP 162.168.0.8 Gateway 192.168.0.1>-Antenne !
Alle Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0, alles selbe Arbeitsgruppe und SSID!


----------



## splatterjoe (6. Mai 2004)

Danke das du dir das antust!
Ich bin leider ein totaler Doofie auf dem Gebiet.
Ausserdem werd ich langs verrückt!
Also Danke!

Ich versuch es genauer darzustellen da es noch nicht alles war!

Also Ausgangspunkt sind eigentlich 3 funktionierende W-LANS!
Ziel wäre diese zusammen zulegen auf 1Netzwerk.

W-lan 1: Pc hat IP 192.168.0.30 daran hängt ein Linksys Ap BEFW11S4 mit IP 192.168.0.31 an dem hängt eine Linksys Bridge mit der IP192.168.0.33.
Gateway ist 192.168.01 Subnet ist 255.255.255.0

W-lan 2: Pc hat IP 192.168.0.21 daran hängt ein Linksys Ap BEFW11S4 mit IP 192.168.0.22 an dem hängt eine Linksys Bridge mit der IP192.168.0.23.
Gateway ist 192.168.01 Subnet ist 255.255.255.0

W-lan 3: Pc hat IP 192.168.0.1 Kein Gateway! daran hängt ein NETGEAR WGR 614 V 2 mit IP 192.168.0.10 an dem hängt eine Linksys Bridge mit der IP192.168.0.8 Gatway 192.168.0.1
Subnet ist 255.255.255.0

Bitte wie müsste die konfiguration aussehen?
Kann man event. noch einen vierten einbinden?
Ich wäre echt Dankbar!


----------



## splatterjoe (6. Mai 2004)

Danke! 
Sobald mein Freund zuhause ist werden wir es versuchen!
Klappt es senden wir dir eine Flasche Wein aus Österreich.
An den Routern müssen wir nix einstellen?


----------



## splatterjoe (6. Mai 2004)

Zum einen fürs Internet zum andern dachten wir die wären nötig um sein Hauseigenes W-LAN zu haben.


----------



## splatterjoe (7. Mai 2004)

So, alles nach Tipp probiert aber leider kein erfolg!
Ich kapiere gar nix mehr...:-(


----------



## splatterjoe (8. Mai 2004)

Wäre nett!
Das kann doch nicht sein.
Versteh auch nicht wie das möglich ist wen ich bei der Bridge auf Sitesurvey klicke mal die gegen Bridge 100% hat mal 20 dan gar nix......
Ich glaub ich gebe alles weg:-(


----------



## splatterjoe (8. Mai 2004)

Danke gg 
Wir verwenden xp prof.
Es ist ja so das ich unter Normalen Umständen ein einfaches W-lan zum
laufen bringe! Aber sobald mehr als ein Router oder eine Bridge dabei ist nix mehr so will!


----------



## splatterjoe (8. Mai 2004)

Sorry das ich erst jetzt kann!
Echt toll von dir das du dir so viel Mühe machst! 

Der Schalter steht auf II wir möchten ja vorerst ja nur Daten von A-B senden!
Bridges sind auf Ad-hoc Router auf Infra!
Die Frage was im Lanport ist versteh ich nicht,sorry!
Folgendes steht im Status der Bridge:
Device Name  HeimoBridge
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Firmware 
Version  v 2.06,  December 01, 2003
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MAC Address  00:0C:41:33:9A:EF
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LAN Settings  IP Address    192.168.0.8
Subnet Mask    255.255.255.0
Gateway    192.168.0.10
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Statistics  Ethernet TX    1221
 Ethernet RX    969
 Wireless TX    973
 Wireless RX    1193
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wireless 
Settings  SSID    Cybernet
 Network Type    Ad-Hoc
 Channel    11
 WEP    Enable
 TX Rate    Auto
 Link Quality    N/A

hoffe es hilft!


----------



## splatterjoe (9. Mai 2004)

Hi gg,
Danke mal wieder!
Hier nun die Netgear Router Daten an dem die Bridge hängt!
Die von meinen Freund kann ich im Moment nicht senden.
Weiss aber das die von der Bridge gleich sind.

Basic Settings 

Does Your Internet Connection Require A Login?
No 

Account Name  (If Required)  WGR614v2
Domain Name  (If Required)  

Internet IP Address 

(X) Use Static IP Address 
IP Address ... 		192.168.0.3
IP Subnet Mask ... 	255.255.255.0
Gateway IP Address ... 	192.168.0.1

Domain Name Server (DNS) Address  
Get Automatically From ISP 
(X)Use These DNS Servers 
Primary DNS ... 		195.143.108.2
Secondary DNS ... 	195.143.109.2

Router MAC Address 
(X)Use Default Address 
Use Computer MAC Address 
Use This MAC Address   
Wireless Settings 

Wireless Network  
Name (SSID):   		Cybernet
Region: --- Select Region 	Europa-
Channel:11
Mode: g and b 

Wireless Access Point 
 (X)Enable Wireless Access Point  
 (X)Allow Broadcast of Name (SSID)  

Wireless Card Access List   

Security Encryption (WEP) 

hoffe es hilft dir weiter!

ps.der Router ist wahrscheinlich etwas seltsam konfiguriert.
Das liegt daran das es ein Adsl Router ist ich ihn aber für isdn einsetze!


----------



## splatterjoe (9. Mai 2004)

Alles klar, werde etwas hreumtesten;-) 
Bridge zu Bridge ohne Router mag auch nicht:-(


----------



## splatterjoe (9. Mai 2004)

Bridge zu Router  aber nur im Inframodus!


----------



## splatterjoe (10. Mai 2004)

Alles ken Problem 
Habe etwas herumgetestet aber es wird nix.
Werd statt der Bridge nen Linksysrouter kaufen da sollen sich die andern dan einlinken.
Wie läuft das mit dem Lnks. der hat ja 2 Antennen?
Habe aber nur eine am Dach!


----------



## splatterjoe (10. Mai 2004)

Danke Ghost!
Ich hab alle möglichkeiten durch, nix geht.
Ausser Bridges im Inframodus zu Router!
Da  es sofort!
Bevor ich durchdrehe stell ich einen Router auf den Dachboden.
Aber ich fürchte weil er 2 Antennen hat das es da Stress gibt.
Oder denke ich falsch?


----------

